
A Billionaire Mathematician’s Life of Ferocious Curiosity - chollida1
https://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/08/science/a-billionaire-mathematicians-life-of-ferocious-curiosity.html
======
kuharich
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004244](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8004244)

